# What's behind the national ammo shortage?



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

What's behind the national ammo shortage? - CBS News


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

It's a perfect storm of variables adding to this situation. Everything goes. :smt083


----------



## ScottieG59 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am just one guy and I maintain tens of thousands of rounds. Still, I find it easier to use center fire ammo than rim fire. I do not do the frenzied shopping. Instead, I have a range of things I will buy when it is available at the right price. Also, I stockpile what I have and buy for each range visit. 

I know many non-gun people who are buying every round of 22 LR they can find. I know some fear future federal bans, but the informed ones fear a federal tax of 5+ cents a round. 

Another issue is the lead content in most ammo. Things are going to get tight with lead and the EPA will through their weight around on behalf of the administration. Do I really care about lead? Well, I don't fill my land with lead rounds; I go to the range.


----------

